# Irish: I can not thank you enough for what you have done for me in the past two years



## Trombones kick brass

If you are fluent on Glaic (sorry I can't spell) Please let me know I want to write a letter in Galic. I have it in English but I want it to be special. I also need it ASAP. School is almost out.

<3 Always,
Danielle


----------



## Jana337

Trombones kick brass said:
			
		

> If you are fluent on Glaic (sorry I can't spell) Please let me know I want to write a letter in Galic. I have it in English but I want it to be special. I also need it ASAP. School is almost out.
> 
> <3 Always,
> Danielle


Hi Danielle,

Please post it here, we have Irish speakers.

Jana


----------



## Trombones kick brass

Dear Mr._______,
I can not thank you enough for what you have done for me in the past two years. You have been an astonishing, astounding, amazing teacher, mentor, and friend. I am just so great full that I had a chance to meet you and play under your direction. Yes, I do joke every now and then with you but I know that you can take it, as well as dish it out. It has been an “awesome” experience if anything. All of the throwing of your stick, the direction days, and the MPA rehearsals will never be forgotten. 
            I wish that you were my teacher for the rest of my student career. You have been a huge help. I with out a doubt in my mind I look up to you, as a roll model and a great teacher. If I had a problem you would solve it to the best of your ability. If I had a question you would have an answer, or make one up. I will miss having you two times a day. Laughing, making jokes, and also furthering my education in music. I don’t know what I am going to do with out your cracks on my playing. I won’t have anyone to give a hard time and say, “This is too hard, I can’t do this, and I don’t like this piece” and get the same reaction the “Give me a break look”.
            I hope that we will never lose touch through out the years. I hope that I can still come to you with questions music related and non music related. I will never forget the words of wisdom you said daily:
 
“Can’t lives on won’t street.”~ (Everyday)
“Can’t means, won’t.”~ (Everyday)
“Life isn’t fair!!!”~ (Everyday)
“NO WHINING!!!” ~ (Everyday)
“Don’t stop!!!” ~ (Solo and ensemble)
“Don’t give up!!!” ~ (Solo and ensemble)
“Just do it!!!” ~ (Solo and ensemble)
“Keep going!!!” ~ (Solo and ensemble)
“If you fall off of a bike you get back up and try again.” ~ (All-County)
“Awesome!!!” ~ (Everyday)
“ROFL!!!” ~ (Everyday)
“You just got tried like a free sample!!!” (Everyday)
 
            I know that in 70-80 years I won’t remember what you taught in school, but I will remember what you taught me about life. I will never forget any moment. I also won’t forget the laughs, tears, and mad moments I had. EVER!!! You are such an amazing, no… astonishing, no… astounding, no… remarkable, no… marvelous, no… miraculous…. NO WORD can describe the person you truly are.
 
            Again, I thank you for your time that you invested in me. You believed in me, when I didn’t believe in myself. Thank you Mr._______ you have changed one students life for the good, forever.
 
Love Always,
 
 
P.S. “You are Chill”


----------



## Trombones kick brass

please someone help me!!!


----------



## T.D-K

I am new to this forum. This is the best I can do. Hope its not too late

http://www.irishgaelictranslator.com/


----------

